# THE HOUSES AT SUMMER BAY –  3BR House w/ private Pool 1/18/2014 - 1/25/2014



## lights4all

THE HOUSES AT SUMMER BAY –  3BR 3BA with private Pool 1/18/2014 - 1/25/2014

Asking $700 for the full week. PM me or call 845-459-3164 and leave message

The Houses are about 1,700 square foot individual houses. There are 20 of these Houses located on a quite street within the larger Summer Bay Resort. The RCI Resort Number is 6884.

The House has three bedrooms (each with a TV) and three bathrooms. Two of the bedrooms are large master bedrooms each with over sized hot tubs and showers and the third contains two twin beds. It is a great set up for two couples and children. The House has an eat in kitchen with washer and dryer, dining room and living room with big screen TV.

The House has its own screened in private pool and a garage. The pool is heated and the maintenance staff will set the temperature to suit your needs.

The Summer Bay Resort has several larger pools within 100 yards of the Houses. Each of the larger pools has a bar with food. There is an activity center and exercise facility. The Resort itself is about 6 miles from Disney and has shuttle service to the Disney Transportation Center.


----------



## PATERCUBBIE

*Summer bay*

I maybe interest if you would take $500.00

Tina !   

Patertina@aol.com


----------



## lights4all

*This Orlando 3 Bedroom House with private pool is still available*

Contact me if interested.

PM me or call 845-459-3164

Thanks


----------



## wendymiller78

I am looking for Feb 22-Mar 1? Do you have any flexibility?


----------



## lights4all

*Reduced to $549 Grab it NOW - Orlando FL Houses at Summer Bay Resort 3 BR House*

Houses at Summer Bay Resort 3 BR House

Reduced to $549 Grab it NOW



lights4all said:


> THE HOUSES AT SUMMER BAY –  3BR 3BA with private Pool 1/18/2014 - 1/25/2014
> 
> Asking $700 for the full week. PM me or call 845-459-3164 and leave message
> 
> The Houses are about 1,700 square foot individual houses. There are 20 of these Houses located on a quite street within the larger Summer Bay Resort. The RCI Resort Number is 6884.
> 
> The House has three bedrooms (each with a TV) and three bathrooms. Two of the bedrooms are large master bedrooms each with over sized hot tubs and showers and the third contains two twin beds. It is a great set up for two couples and children. The House has an eat in kitchen with washer and dryer, dining room and living room with big screen TV.
> 
> The House has its own screened in private pool and a garage. The pool is heated and the maintenance staff will set the temperature to suit your needs.
> 
> The Summer Bay Resort has several larger pools within 100 yards of the Houses. Each of the larger pools has a bar with food. There is an activity center and exercise facility. The Resort itself is about 6 miles from Disney and has shuttle service to the Disney Transportation Center.


----------

